# New chat board for North Carolina Bicycle Club!



## mtbcyclist (Jan 22, 2004)

Just thought I would thow in a little local flavor to this board for anybody who lives in the Triangle area (Raleigh, Durhan, Chapel Hill) of North Carolina. It just got kicked off so its a bit small but will grow. Not trying to take away from this board because it is very good!

Go here: http://forum.ncbikeclub.info/index.php


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Where are you at man!*

I am in STUCK in Cary.


----------



## mtbcyclist (Jan 22, 2004)

the bull said:


> I am in STUCK in Cary.


What do you mean by "STUCK"? I live in north Raleigh myself.


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Just that.*

Its not that bad. I am just stuck here. At least the cycling is good!
I just get sick of the RTP area from time to time.


----------

